# Just got a pair of these headphones.



## Headshot (Aug 31, 2011)

These things fuh-reakin rock! I don't think Bose has ever made a bad audio product. I can just white noise it with these if I want to, and would totally recommend them for anyone who does a lot of traveling. I've never heard music through a pair of headphones the way it does through these. They are also the most comfortable set I have ever worn in my life. I wish my shooting muffs were this comfortable. I'm in love again.
http://www.bose.com/controller?url=...nes/quietcomfort_15/index.jsp&intcmp=USB01027


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 31, 2011)

$299:eek:


----------



## Headshot (Aug 31, 2011)

Worth every last penny.


----------



## JollyGreen (Aug 31, 2011)

I picked up my pair at the Nellis BX for $100...who cares if the plastic display case was broken, they are a-freaking-mazing!


----------



## Invictus (Aug 31, 2011)

They are awesome headphones.  I can't rationalize spending that much with my lifestyle, but someone who does a lot of traveling would definitely be justified in picking up a pair.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 31, 2011)

Headshot said:


> Worth every last penny.



x1000...or 30,000 as it were.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 31, 2011)

They are worth it. The only thing more comfortable are my Peltors, and I have worn them way more often than these Bose things. My dad basically has a Bose house, 3-2-1 surround, these things. I love everything they make.


----------



## Brill (Aug 31, 2011)

You would be surprised how many of those I have broken throughout the years.  Repeatedly taking them on/off weakens the plastic where the head-strap meets the plastic swivel that connects the ear-piece.

True story: I had just arrived in the vacation spot and a buddy tells me "Hey man, if you see me throw my headphones down and take off running, you should follow!"


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 31, 2011)

backcountrybase said:


> I wish.. I hate those things right now. Were not using the high cut helmets so they fit like crap. I get a massive head squeeze from them. I switched to the Surefire EP4's.
> 
> As for the Bose headphones, I've tried them, love them, but the $300 just makes me cringe.. I'm sure i'll grab a set one day..



I like Peltors even with the low cut helmet. That may just be me though.


----------



## BearW (Aug 31, 2011)

I have to rock a highcut cause out helmets are little to narrow. i have a big melon, but wear a med. helmet because its easier to fire from the prone and what not...

The shooters peltors a bit more streamlined than the Duely comms suite ones... throw that on top of the balaclava, toque, eyepro, peltors and helmet.. it can make the day seem a bit longer... lol


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 6, 2012)

Sorry to necro-post, but I didn't want to start a new thread for a nearly identical topic.  I'm looking at some around/over the ear headphones.  Right now, I have my eyes on the Bose AE2 .  I don't fly enough to justify spending twice the $$ on their Quiet Comfort NC sets. 
I can pick up the AE2 at the NEX for $130.  I'll be using them to listen to movies on my laptop mostly or listen to music when I fly home.  
Does anyone have other suggestions in the $100-$150 price range?  If not, I'll probably pick these up this weekend.
Thanks!


----------

